# Resolved-Rehome- in Lincs. UK



## em2905 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

I just joined this forum.I have a three and a half year old bunny named Truffle. She's brown andi dont believe any type of breed and she isnt all thatbig.

I may be needing to rehomeher in a couple of month or less, because i am going to be going backto Florida to be with my Fiance. 

Truffle is a sweet bunny,but she can have a bit of an attitude when she's in her cage, so shereally needs to be with someone who knows bunnies and doesn't mind oneswith a bit of an attitude. She is an indoor bunny and HAS to stay anindoor bunny, being allowed to come out sometimes to run around. She islitter trained and spayed. She needs a forever home with someone whowould keep in touch with me, so i know how she'sdoing.

I live in Lincolnshire, UKand so would need someone within a couple of hours of me. I have alsothought about taking Truffle over to the US with me, which is still apossibility, but i cant do so until such time as i am over thepermanently.

If there's anyone who maybe able to offer Truffle a wonderful home, please do contact me. Notsure whether you can give e-mails out on here, but if so, you cancontact me on [email protected] yahoo.com. Please put "New home forTruffle" as the title, so i know it's not junk.

Thank you!
Em :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

Have you considered taking her withyou? It is possible. And that way you wouldn't haveto worry about how she's doing.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 4, 2007)

You might also want to try putting Truffle onhttp://www.rabbitrehome.org.ukas a lot of people looking for rescue rabbits look on there. I hope youcan find a great home for her.


----------



## em2905 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, ihave considered it, i am just not sure how she will cope with it. I'veheard good stories and bad stories about flyingbunnies.

The main thing, is thatuntil such a time i get married and am over there permanently, i'm notsure they would like me bringin a bunny over with me, when i am as suchgoing over on holiday. It is an option taking her over at some point,but i dont think i would be able to this nexttrip.

It is a dilema!!

Em:bunnydance:


----------



## em2905 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you, i will check the site out.

Em:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Em and welcome to RO!

So are you just going for a vacation right now? Is there anyone who would consider fostering for you while youre away?

I definitely think you should consider taking her to Florida with youwhen you move. One of our members just flew a bunny from NY to CA andit went very smoothly! A lot of airlines will even let you put thecarrier under the seat in front of you so she's with you the entiretime.


----------



## em2905 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi!
Well, they will consider it a holiday, as i am not allowed to staypermanently yet. I might end up staying 6 months on my visa though. Ijust cant imagine them being happy at me bringing a bunny over, when assuch i wont be staying permanently. I dont really know anyone who canfoster her. My Mum has looked after her in the past, but her healthisn't that great, so she's be better off with someone with time andenergy to put into her.

Not really sure what i am going to do yet! 

Em:bunnydance:


----------



## em2905 (Feb 10, 2007)

*em2905 wrote: *


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined this forum.I have a three and a half year old bunny named Truffle. She's brown andi dont believe any type of breed and she isnt all thatbig.
> 
> ...




Here's a better picture of Truffle.

Em :England:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

Em is this the rabbit from House Rabbit Discussion ?


----------



## em2905 (Feb 10, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Em is this the rabbit from HouseRabbit Discussion ?


Yes, i am a member of houserabbit discussion. Are you a member too? 

Em


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, dont post often.


----------



## em2905 (Feb 10, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Yes, dont post often.




It's a good group andthey were a lot of help whenTruffle got sick. Thankfully she's doing great now!

Just wish i didn't have the dilema with me going back toFlorida. My Fiance is fine with me bringing her over, but i cant dothat yet. So need to work out something at least until i am thereproperly, unless someone wonderful could offer her a lifetimehome.

Em:England:


----------



## em2905 (Mar 18, 2007)

Istill havent been able to solve my dilema about Truffle. As yet, ihavent come up with anyone that might be able to offer her a wonderfulhome. I am reluctant to fly her over to the US with me and if i do, ihave found out she will have to fly Cargo.

If there is anyone in theLincolnshire or surrounding areas who may be able to offer her awonderful home, please contact me.

Em :England:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2007)

Informationon how to Fly a bunny &lt;--- Read this

Cargo is not a bad thing if done right. 

~~Ali


----------

